# Funny Shingleback Colour



## SlipperyWrasse (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had this photo saved onto my computer for a couple of months now but I keep forgetting to post it. Here it is. 



And for those who don't know already, albino shinglebacks do exist. I'm too lazy to google a picture, though :|. 

Anyways, what do you guys think is up with lizard?


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool looking animal,
Do you know it's location?


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 21, 2013)

looks almost like a dilute coloured asper very cool


----------



## eipper (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like a normal but light colored shingleback. I have seen similar around Parachillna (spelling) in the flinders ranges SA


----------



## Burnerism (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks cool, probably my favourite species of lizards!


----------



## mummabear (Nov 21, 2013)

If you hover over the pic i does in fact say the Flinders Ranges. Right on Eipper.


----------



## Tobe404 (Nov 21, 2013)

Not a bad colour at all for a Shingleback... Full orange ones are still my faves though.


----------



## bigjoediver (Nov 22, 2013)

One from my backyard.












I have a ten acre backyard. This was a nicer find than the two foot brown snake I disturbed 5 mins earlier!

Joe


----------



## Illium (Nov 25, 2013)

Not totally related but the reptile park in south east Perth has an awesome white and bright orange shingle back.

They have a lot of recue lizards too, like the sand monitor with no balance, kinda funny, kinda sad.


----------

